
Ask HN: How to be up to date with newest tech? - quotz
The people who found out about bitcoin in 2010-12 were the ones who gained, either by innovating more on the platform such as Vitalik, or by investing in it.<p>The first internet companies were the ones to gain a lot by the new tech.<p>The first apps on the Appstore were the ones who won the market, such as Instagram and Whatsapp<p>How do you find the newest tech or discoveries or innovations? How do you keep up with your digest&#x2F;news?
======
itamarst
You're suffering from selection bias.

The first people who found out about multimedia CD-ROMs... didn't do that well
because the web killed those off after three years.

The first people who invested in 3D television technology... went nowhere, no
one bought them.

The Internet did go places, it's true. But, the first Internet companies are
mostly dead. For every success like Amazon there are 1000 dead dot-coms.

Etc.

Knowing about new technologies (languages, libraries, frameworks) is useful in
terms of "oh I might need this tool someday" kind of way, but that's a very
different goal. Some tips on how to do that here:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/10/07/growing-your-
toolbox...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/10/07/growing-your-toolbox/)

~~~
quotz
yeah thats true I agree

I like your blog!!

